# --



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

--


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Love that solo and the harmonies, congrats.

For me, the vocals are overly careful and articulate and that takes away some more potential soul from the tune.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks for the comment, I hear you on the vocals. Articulation is tough to achieve and balance within the song.


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Real nice! Enjoyed that.


----------

